# Pre-Rubbing and Freezing a butt?  Need Advice.



## worktogthr (Jun 23, 2014)

Anyone ever try this?  Got a good deal on a couple of bone-in pork butts today.  In two weeks I am going away on vacation and bringing my smoker.  Wanted to do pulled pork one day and cuban pork another day.  Is it possible for me to rub them today, wrap them in plastic overnight in the fridge and than transfer to the freezer until I go on my trip.  That way, I only have to thaw and smoke.  Thanks!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello.  Interesting question.  I haven't tried it but so long as you are using dried ingredients in the rub I can see no reason why it wouldn't work.  Unless someone knows better I'd say go for it.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## geerock (Jun 23, 2014)

I have to ask..... how long does it take to rub up a butt??  A couple minutes?  The problem with rub on meat for too long is it tends to get pretty salty.  Now its going to absorb until it freezes...and then again while its thawing.  Put rubs on an hour or two, or even right before the smoke and let the meat be the star.  You can always season pork after the cook if you are so inclined.  Just my humble opinion.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 23, 2014)

You're over thinking it. Freeze the butts, take them out of the freezer and put them fridge a day before you leave to begin thawing. Rub and cook when you get there. KISS Rule.

Good Luck.


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 23, 2014)

You all make good points.  We are renting a house on the beach with my brother in laws family for two weeks and I (voluntarily) do all the cooking.  As much as I love it, sometimes we have a lot of visitors and it gets overwhelming so I am just exploring how much prep I can do prior to the trip. I will probably just thaw and rub them as I need to when we are there.  I was just curious if that was even a viable option.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm taking pulled pork to a family vacation on the coast as well, here is what I'm doing.

Smoke the meat the weekend before leaving, pull it, vacuum pack it, then freeze it. Then pack it in the cooler with some dry ice for the trip, thaw in the fridge for a day or two when we get there and re-heat and enjoy!

Pulled pork reheats beautifully so it still stays nice and moist. That way the only thing you are doing at the coast is heat and eat!


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 23, 2014)

JIRodriguez said:


> I'm taking pulled pork to a family vacation on the coast as well, here is what I'm doing.
> 
> Smoke the meat the weekend before leaving, pull it, vacuum pack it, then freeze it. Then pack it in the cooler with some dry ice for the trip, thaw in the fridge for a day or two when we get there and re-heat and enjoy!
> 
> Pulled pork reheats beautifully so it still stays nice and moist. That way the only thing you are doing at the coast is heat and eat!



That is a great idea and I have done it in the past but I am planning on bringing my smoker with me.  Gonna use it as often as I could because after all, vacation is all about fun, and smoking is now one of my main hobbies.  Besides, it will come in handy to warm things.  Tiny kitchen in the house we are renting and it gets awful hot, so it will probably serve as oven on nights when I am not smoking anything.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 24, 2014)

Yeah.... I can't take my smoker with, so I have to cook it all ahead of time. If you do put a rub on then freeze it I would go easy on the salt to avoid it getting over salty. I have done a lot of pre-marinated freezer bags of chicken and steaks for easy convenience and they come out great.


----------



## yotzee (Jun 24, 2014)

Rubs with salt extract water from meat
Freezing extracts water from meat (freezer burn)

Combines sounds like not a great idea.


----------



## danbury (Jun 24, 2014)

When I apply rub to anything, I apply it just before I put it on the pit.  Wet meat does not absorb smoke and rubs that contain salt will draw out moisture if left on too long.  The only difference I've noticed is how much better the meat looks and tastes by waiting till the last minute to put it on.  Keep in mind that when you put the meat on the pit that rub will still have time to do it's little thing before the meat actually starts cooking.


----------

